# IS THIS FEELING NORMAL....?



## LS_RT408 (Feb 8, 2013)

*Hi,*

*I don't know if I am even explaining this feeling correctly, because it's kind of hard to describe. Please bear with me.*

*I feel like every minute, I am going to die. I guess the feeling comes from extreme suffering from the condition, but I am worried because I feel so exhausted and tired from the constant worrying. I feel like any minute, I am just going to pass out or die. I am terrified of what is going to happen to me.*

*It is like a constant feeling of doom & gloom....I feel as if I can't get any sort of relief. Everything seems foreign and strange to me. When people talk, I feel like the language is foreign. Words don't make sense. *

*I guess the best way I can describe the feeling is - uncomfortable. I feel like I am hyper and reved up and just can't calm down or find that "relaxed" state of mind. *

*Also, I am having a difficult time because I don't recognize myself in the mirror and I have NO clue who I am. I really feel like I have lost my identity and I don't know who I am anymore. I feel as if I have amnesia. *

*Are these symptoms from the DP or have I really lost touch with reality?*

*Any feedback would be much appreciated! I really could use some support.*

*Thank you for reading this  *


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 15, 2012)

its all dp lady


----------



## Haumea (Jul 11, 2009)

> *Are these symptoms from the DP or have I really lost touch with reality?*


People who have lost touch with reality do not ask "have I lost touch with reality?"

They simply...you know...lose touch with reality and act accordingly.


----------



## mipmunk40 (Nov 13, 2012)

Unfortunately like me you have depersonalisation disorder. I have no clue of who I am any more. I feel like a total stranger to myself. Being awake for me is suffering enough. I have had this 5 months now and am losing hope to be honest. I have had it in the past but never for this long. I have lost all enjoyment in life and all I long for is bedtime so I can sleep. So yes unfortunately the not knowing who you are, sadly you have DP, just like me and the rest of the others on here.....


----------



## ph10 (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm not gonna lie - DP is just about the shittiest disorder on earth. Probably twice as painful as schizophrenia, but there is a bright side. You feel disconnected from reality, but you have not lost touch. DP is just a sensation of unreality that makes you panic and think you're insane. When you have it, you KNOW that your thought process is messed up. You KNOW that you're thinking irrationally. The fact that you KNOW these thoughts are weird, scary, and unreal, means that you HAVE TOUCH with reality. You have enough touch with reality to feel like you've lost touch. You know what reality should feel like. It's certainly painful, but you're totally sane. No matter how weird you're thoughts get, every time you think "hmm, maybe I've lost touch with reality," you prove to yourself that you HAVEN'T and that you're still sane. You don't need to worry about that anymore, and DP feeds off that sort of anxiety, so when you eliminate it you'll feel much better.

Best of luck.

-Penn


----------



## LS_RT408 (Feb 8, 2013)

Thank you Penn for your reply! I appreciate it. I am concerned about the scary, intrusive thoughts that I have been getting. They are horrific. Images and thoughts that just pop into my head that are very unwelcomed. I was not sure if the DP was causing it. Could this be a possibility?

Also -- I am having a hard time with acknowledging the concept of a "person". It is very disturbing because I feel like I am on some strange planet and I don't know what people are. Not their faces -- but just what a person is in general.

This is very frustrating. Is this anything related to re DP?

Thanks again for your reply!


----------



## alteredtunings (Feb 14, 2013)

LS_RT408 said:


> Thank you Penn for your reply! I appreciate it. I am concerned about the scary, intrusive thoughts that I have been getting. They are horrific. Images and thoughts that just pop into my head that are very unwelcomed. I was not sure if the DP was causing it. Could this be a possibility?
> 
> Also -- I am having a hard time with acknowledging the concept of a "person". It is very disturbing because I feel like I am on some strange planet and I don't know what people are. Not their faces -- but just what a person is in general.
> 
> ...


Images popping into your head are a by-product of DP. Everyone has their own weird thoughts and triggers. The more you read about other people's thoughts, the more you feel them yourself. I try not to come to the forum too often for this reason alone. Sometimes I look at other people and just think "this is real life for them, this isn't a joke, but they feel so far away, and I'm just trapped in some game or virtual reality." Trust me it's all real. I have that problem with understanding speech too. Sometimes if my TV volume is too low, and I can't catch every word being said I start to panic because I feel like I've either forgotten how to speak english, or that english doesn't exist or some weird bullshit...but that's what it... BULLSHIT. I hate it, but you have to tell yourself it's real. I find it hard to relate to people as well. A lot of thoughts will go through your head, and you'll go through a lot of introspection. It will get better if nothing else. Feel free to PM me I've been through the worst. That goes for anyone I love to help people. It pretty much caused me to fail a semester of college and I just now feel ready to go back after 6 months. Still not cured though.


----------



## Haumea (Jul 11, 2009)

> They are horrific. Images and thoughts that just pop into my head that
> are very unwelcomed. I was not sure if the DP was causing it. Could this
> be a possibility?


I had that strongly in the beginning. Felt like someone tied my brain up in knots. It's a lot better now.


----------



## branl (May 21, 2010)

I get that, I think when you first get dp, you think like your losing it. So you worry and try to find things to lesson the symptoms but this makes it worse.

I think people who have had it for some time realise trying to wrestle it does not work so they give up trying, but they still get to the point were it causes havoc in there life.

This is hard and I have never managed to do it,but, to let it be, ride with it, accept it. dont fight it.

I think people with dp have rewired there brain to think a certain way. Remember the brain is able to change, Neuroplasticty has shown the brain is able to recovery and change over time. I don't think there is anything anyone can do but accept it.

I dont have simple answers, But once you train your brain to become depressed, or anxious from to much stress, then you have to rewire it.

But people have do from all different reasons, weed, child abuse, or just depressed, or feed up in life about were there going, etc

I dont think you can change the past but, you can change the now to think different and train you mind into a new

Just my ops


----------



## branl (May 21, 2010)

I think the most important thing is the now, and how you look at it, and how you are in this very moment.

I dont think my self going back is going to help me or resolve anything, it done, the damage has been done, but its the now in the present moment which is what people apply them selfs two.

Thats why mindfulness is very good, but very hard for people with clogged up brains, racing thoughts, I find it very hard my self.

I do think cbt, and mindfulness are very helpful once you can master them. then you can control how you think and feel


----------



## ph10 (Nov 24, 2012)

LS_RT408 said:


> Thank you Penn for your reply! I appreciate it. I am concerned about the scary, intrusive thoughts that I have been getting. They are horrific. Images and thoughts that just pop into my head that are very unwelcomed. I was not sure if the DP was causing it. Could this be a possibility?
> 
> Also -- I am having a hard time with acknowledging the concept of a "person". It is very disturbing because I feel like I am on some strange planet and I don't know what people are. Not their faces -- but just what a person is in general.
> 
> ...


Honestly idk where the random intrusive thoughts come from - I think mainly it's because you're seeing your life from a fundamental, compartmentalized point of view, generalizing and objectifying just about everything in a way that is totally different from how "you" as a person would think. Your world no longer seems real, so you're exploring all sorts of absurd philosophical possibilities that make you wonder whether a person really is more than a brain inside a body.

I've been to hell and back with intrusive thoughts, and the one thing that I've found to really help is to simply label them WRONG. You haven't glimpsed into some other world, you haven't gone crazy (because you KNOW these thoughts are irrational) and none of these thoughts are true. No matter how hard they may get to you, just remember that you're thinking stuff that is false.

That has really helped me. Once I can stop worrying about the thoughts my brain chemistry rights itself and my thoughts are normal again.


----------



## branl (May 21, 2010)

I only got intrusive thoughts once dp hit me. before then I had none.


----------

